# FilmSchool.org Forum Rules



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2014)

*1. Search before you post*

Search the site before starting up a new thread or posting in a thread. There is a good chance that your question might have already been answered.

*2. Member conduct.*

*2.1* Language: What might be ok for you might not be ok for others. On the other hand, because FilmSchool.org is a world wide site, some of these conventions are different and what might not be ok for you might be ok in the eyes of the writer. So this means that you should be mindful of potentially offending someone and also not be too quick to be offended.

*2.2* Nudity: Self-explanatory. No nudity, no exposure of genatalia or breasts.

*2.3* Flaming / Lack of respect: Do not flame (virtually yelling) people. It is not acceptable to flame or be disrespectful to any members, new or old. You were once a new member, so treat them like you would like to be treated when you were new.

*2.4* Personal (attacks)/Racial/Political/Religious discussion: This site is about film schools, not a philosophy or politics forum so please keep it that way.

*2.5* All members are expected to read and follow the rules.

*3. Language*

Since FilmSchool.org  has members from all over the world, it helps to have 1 language as a general rule. If you have a hard time, use an on-line translator and add your original message below the translation.

*4. Do not make multiple identical posts.*

To keep the forums as clean as possible and stay organized, please don't make multiple posts of identical threads/posts across several of the subforums. 

*4.1* Please do not resurrect posts that are over a year old. Some threads are so old that none of the information is relevant anymore or sometimes the original poster has moved on to something else a long time ago. Chances are, there are newer threads that is more up to date that probably have people that will benefit from your post.

*5. Do not post pirated software.*

FilmSchool.org does not condone piracy in any way shape or form. It doesn't matter if it's software to rip blurays or a pirated copy of Final Draft. It is illegal and it is forbidden to post anything of that nature on this site. Period.

*6. Do not spam or use ALL CAPS.*

For the love of god, do not post identical messages all over the site. It's the equivalent of the kid in the back seat repeating, "are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet?" Posting your message in ALL CAPS is the Internet equivalent of yelling out really loudly in a library.

*7. Do not post copyrighted content or links to copyrighted content.*

Don't get us in trouble. If you don't own the content - don't post it. Posting copyrighted materials or anything that will lead to legal troubles. You wouldn't post it on your homepage or on Facebook that you pirated software/movie xyz, so don't do it to us. 

*8. Keep posts/threads on-topic (A.K.A no Thread Hijacking)*

To help other members who are trying to get information, it always helps to keep the thread on topic. going off topic usually leads to extra time wasted for others who are looking for information. This also means you do not hijack other people's thread to post your own stuff.

*9.Bumping Threads* (posting simply to force a thread to the top of the thread queue)

Do not "bump" a thread more than once per 24 hours.


----------

